# The best fingering for Das Wohltemperierte Klavier.



## anahit

in your personal opinion, which edition with the fingerings is the best one?


----------



## Iota

I find the fingering in the Associated Board editions (edited Richard Jones) excellent. It's both logical and aligns naturally with the musical ideas I think. In such a technically sophisticated set of works, there'll always be one or two fingerings you may want to depart from in any edition, but these I find consistently good.


----------

